# My retired friends (5 images)



## Alex_B (Oct 15, 2006)

I took those about 2 hrs ago. Excuse the poor quality of the photographs themselves, but I did pay no attention to light and also was too lazy to change the lens 

Anyway, here they come, all of them are much older than I am myself 

If I find the time I might get one or two of them back to life ... shutters seem to work on those which have a shutter ...

1:






2:





3:





4:





5:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 15, 2006)

Fortunately I haven't butchered any that look this nice for the lenses.  I couldn't put a cutter to that last one or two of the others you have.  It would break my heart, not to mention anger the ghosts of a lot of better photographers than me.

In other words i am jealous as hell


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 15, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Fortunately I haven't butchered any that look this nice for the lenses.  I couldn't put a cutter to that last one or two of the others you have.  It would break my heart, not to mention anger the ghosts of a lot of better photographers than me.
> 
> In other words i am jealous as hell



Here is the story how I got them :

1: car boot sale, around 10 USD
2: family possession as long as I can remember
3: those two from Ebay Germany, don't remember the price, but each less than 40 USD I think to remember
4: well, that one is older than my granddad .. and that is one I want to try out one day. Does not have a shutter, you just cover the lens and use some slow film. Not sure what sort of film to use here... maybe just glass plates coated with home made emulsion?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. These sure are some treasures! Look at the one that I happened to put up here only today (how come you and I decide to post the same kind of pics on the same day :scratch: !?!?!?)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 15, 2006)

alex you should try a paper negative on the plate cam.  there is a woman on another forum who shoots only paper negs in old plate cameras and the iso 2 speed should give you all the time you need to open and close the lens.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oooh!...  Very pretty.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 15, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> alex you should try a paper negative on the plate cam.  there is a woman on another forum who shoots only paper negs in old plate cameras and the iso 2 speed should give you all the time you need to open and close the lens.



As I will be very busy travelling the coming weeks, this experiment will definitely not happen before Christmas ... but I will keep your advice in mind! Thanks!


----------



## terri (Oct 16, 2006)

Gosh, they all look really clean.    Congrats!


----------

